# 92FS or CZ 85 Combat



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

OK, I can't really find much difference between them.

I have had it in my mind I want the 92 but a buddy of mine tells me that I really want the CZ.

He swears I will like the grip and balance better.

I do not intend to carry this on my person. Possibly in my bag or in the car but not on my body. 

If you have had experience with both, please tell me what you like about one over the other.

They are basically the same weight, same size, same shape, same capacity.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

I love my m9 (same as 92fs). for me its perfect size. I have big hands so I love the nice wide grip it offers. its crazy accurate and has a decent trigger. The only experience I have with a cz is a cz-75. It was nice but the Beretta far out performs it in my opinion. It looks a lot better too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Definitely go with the 92FS. 

A true world-class firearm. Proven time and time again. 

And, it'll hold it's value much better than the CZ way down the road.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks for the responses...

I have been reading a little about the 90-two and it seems to have an optional smaller grip for it. That doesn't sound like a bad idea.

My husband has a Glock 21SF and I have no issues with it at all. I don't like the Glock. My dad has a 19 and a 17 and out of the three...I just am not a Glock fan. They say that the grip of the Beretta's is basically the same size, just shaped differently. I have shot a 92 before. My step-dad's service pistol. I loved it. That is why I want one. I have wanted one since I was 15. 

My buddy is a P.I. and carries daily and so he knows more than I do about handguns. I have always been more of a rifle girl. I have a large collection of long guns but I only have of my own two handguns. A LCP and a S&W .38. I love my .38. It shoots great. Very accurate and I love the balance of it. I could carry it if I wanted but I don't think I would want to carry a wheel gun. The LCP...I hate it. It sucks bad. Why my daddy talked me into that thing I can't tell you. He likes that you can put it in your pocket and I guess that is what he wanted me to have it for but dang it sucks bad.

I look forward to more responses and I thank you all in advance.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

95chevy said:


> I love my m9 (same as 92fs). for me its perfect size. I have big hands so I love the nice wide grip it offers. its crazy accurate and has a decent trigger. The only experience I have with a cz is a cz-75. It was nice but the Beretta far out performs it in my opinion. It looks a lot better too.


No way in hell the 92fs out shoots the CZ! Have you ever shot a CZ? It feels a lot better in my hand than the beretta, or almost all other guns. And I think it looks a lot prettier.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

JMessmer said:


> No way in hell the 92fs out shoots the CZ! Have you ever shot a CZ? It feels a lot better in my hand than the beretta, or almost all other guns. And I think it looks a lot prettier.


I have shot a cz. I've shot the 75 for close to 500 rounds. In my opinion I don't like it. Its too narrow and for me it just doesn't feel natural. I was torn for awhile between a cz75 and a m9. I shot both equal amounts and the Beretta won by a mile. To me the Beretta is the best feeling gun ever. Maybe because of my big hands. I'll pick the Beretta over a 1911 any day. Not to say the cz isn't a fine weapon. Because it is. Just not for me.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Plus the fact that it's easy to maintain.......I have owned and own 92's and 96's....no better platform out there.


paratrooper said:


> Definitely go with the 92FS.
> 
> A true world-class firearm. Proven time and time again.
> 
> And, it'll hold it's value much better than the CZ way down the road.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

For me, the ergonomics of all the steel CZs I have held or shot have been perfect. That said, I own only a CZ82. Not the same animal. 
You have shot and loved the 92, try the same on the CZ (I would guess you friend has one) and go with the one YOU like best. I do not think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i'd get the 92fs


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

JMessmer said:


> No way in hell the 92fs out shoots the CZ! Have you ever shot a CZ? It feels a lot better in my hand than the beretta, or almost all other guns. And I think it looks a lot prettier.


The fact that you said the above, high-lighted in red, immediately disqualifies you from any and all future serious debates. :goofy:


----------

